# Show us your Scrap wood carvings :)



## twoclones (Aug 21, 2013)

I love scrap carving day  Even small pieces can make a few extra dollars for the chainsaw artist. 

Where some see scrap, others see eagles. 







Notice the big sweeping cut take from the top of these bench ends?





I used one of those pieces to carve this face. 





And while carved on my cnc router, this was from the end cut from a totem raven wing.





Barely enough wood for a head, I pulled it from the firewood pile. 





Show me your scrap


----------



## cre10 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow, you're good.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Aug 21, 2013)

Great carvings as usual, and I really like that bench!


----------



## swellcat (Aug 25, 2013)

*Treasures from "Trash"*

Pretty wood, and nice work. Sure appreciate the treasures from "trash" theme.


----------



## PineRiverRustic (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome use of scraps Butch!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 29, 2013)

These came from the ends of thes posts for this bed I'm doing for my daughter and hubby.


Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twoclones (Jan 18, 2014)

These were not carved from scrap but could have been. I split a 9' long pine log then bucked the halves into 15" long sections to carve these Valentine's Day Gifts. Inspired by a Barre Pinske video. 

BTW, I've had problems with this blue stained pine molding after being oiled and sealed. Initial results from spraying with chlorine bleach before oiling have been encouraging.


----------



## woodie butcher (Jan 23, 2014)

]
piece of firewood


piece found in brushpile after burnt,added nostrils, teeth and a curve to horns


tree root, only finished in front, wanted to show transition from dirt to finish


----------



## oldboy (Feb 25, 2014)




----------

